# Case cx130 hydraulic problem



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Have you changed the Filters,..?? Is the oil level up where it's supposed to be,..??


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I have dealt with this type problem before and it sounds like fluid starvation.
This can be caused by several things, already mentioned, and also check for kinked or crushed inlet supply. 
I might mention that years ago, I owned a Case Backhoe and it did as you described. I did everything I could think of and finally found the problem. It had a "loose" piece of metal in the hyd. tank and as it moved around would eventually cover the inlet hole almost entirely. 
It just takes a lot of common sense and a little luck.
Check the simple things first.


----------



## sculptedurns (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thank-you*

Thank-you for the good suggestions. I will follow up and check all the filters and see if any of the hoses are bashed in from the bottom or kinked. I already checked the oil level and changed most of the filters but not all. Their is one filter associated with the hydraulic accumulator that I did not change because I don't know if their is a special procedure to relieve the accumulator pressure or whatever before I open the system.
Sculptedurns


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

_Some_, but not all, hydraulic systems have a metal mesh filter (actually a fine strainer) within the tank. I've seen these clogged up just enough to do exactly what your system is doing. Check for a "filter" within the tank, it may/may not be there. Good Luck, David


----------



## uggoon (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone, just joined. A case cx 130 gets a bit lazy on the hydraulics when hot. It has a KPS pump but which type.Its a 2004 machine. Regards Pat


----------

